# o bebé /a bebé/o nené/a nené



## YALAK

Dear Friends

Á um recem-nascido do sexo masculino chamarei «o bebé», e a menina direi que é «uma bebé»?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

YALAK said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Á um recem-nascido do sexo masculino chamarei «o bebé», e a menina direi que é «uma bebé»?



Eu sempre diria, "um bebê", independentemente do sexo. Exemplo: Nossa" Ela é um bebê lindo !!
Note que coloquei acento circunflexo no "e" e não acento agudo.

Em São Paulo, tenho entendido que dizem mais "nenê", enquanto que por aqui, no Rio de Janeiro, dizemos mais "bebê".

Saudações !


----------



## YALAK

Friend

Grato pela correcção dos acentos.


----------



## avok

E "bebé" é em portugues europeu.


----------



## Denis555

*O Dicionário Houaiss diz:*

*Nenê ou neném*
substantivo de dois gêneros 
Uso: informal.
= *bebê*

_A mesma coisa vale para bebê. Ou seja o bebê ou a bebê, dependendo do sexo, claro. Embora salienta que é mais usado no masculino._

_Em Portugal usa-se "bebé". Usam a forma quase "francesa"(bébé) ao passo que no Brasil já aportuguesamos._
_Aproveitando, gostaria de perguntar aos colegas portugueses. Vocês pronunciam o último "e" aberto ou fechado?_


----------



## avok

Porque fechado?


----------



## uchi.m

Eu suponho que a diferença é somente ortográfica, em Portugal provavelmente pronunciam tal como a gente aqui no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

Denis555 said:


> _Aproveitando, gostaria de perguntar aos colegas portugueses. Vocês pronunciam o último "e" aberto ou fechado?_


 
Pronunciamos ambos os "é" abertos (como a grafia implica).
Ainda que bébé se use maioritariamente no masculino, também se usa dizer 'a bébé'.


----------



## Denis555

Interessante, muito obrigado! 


avok said:


> Porque fechado?


No Brasil, os dois "e" são pronunciados fechados como a grafia implica...
Interessante, em Portugal quis-se manter a grafia próxima da francesa e já no Brasil a pronúncia francesa pois o "é" francês(fechado) corresponde ao nosso "ê".

Avok, só pra deixar claro, em português:
*e fechado* -> *feito*, *peito* (todos em "ei", quando é aberto no Brasil põe-se o acento éi (idéia) mas isso vai se acabar com a nova reforma ortográfica, ficará como em Portugal sem distinção), *comer* (ou todos os verbos em er), *o quê*?, *português* *(ê)*
*e aberto* -> *perto*, *pé* *(é)*


----------



## avok

*Entao, a palavra "você" se pronuncia com um "e" fechado?*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

avok said:


> *Entao, a palavra "você" se pronuncia com um "e" fechado?*


Claro !! Como em bebê.


----------



## Denis555

Oi Avok, 
O problema é que nem todas as palavras têm um acento e nesses casos é realmente difícil saber quando o "e" é aberto ou fechado. Por exemplo, nas terminações dos verbos em _er_ (com*e*r, beb*e*r, pod*e*r, etc) o "e" é fechado. Igual ao inglês "d*a*y"(pronúncia americana). 

Mas em outras palavras terminadas em _er_ como "mulh*e*r, colh*e*r" o "e" é aberto. Igual ao inglês "p*e*t". 
Um outro exemplo interessante é:
*e*le (e fechado)
*e*la (e aberto)

Mas para a sua consolação, sempre que uma palavra portuguesa  tiver um *ê* (com acento) será *fechado* ou um *é* (com acento) será *aberto *(quando não precedidos de um "m" ou "n" porque nesse caso o "e" ficará nasal: tamb*é*m, ningu*é*m, armaz*é*ns).

P.S.: A letra "e" representa ainda outros sons.


----------



## avok

Denis555 said:


> Oi Avok,
> 
> Mas em outras palavras terminadas em _er_ como "mulh*e*r, colh*e*r" o "e" é aberto. Igual ao inglês "p*e*t".
> Um outro exemplo interessante é:
> *e*le (e fechado)
> *e*la (e aberto)


 
E certo que o "e" seja aberto em "mulher" e "colher"? Porque?

Acho o "e" em "*e*le" em portugues europeu aberto


----------



## Denis555

No exemplo que eu dei "colher" eu me referia ao objeto! Não ao verbo. Mesmo assim a diferença existe, o objeto com o "e aberto" e o verbo com o "e fechado".

*Dicionário Michaelis Português-Inglês:*
colher
[koλ'ɛr] _sf _*1* spoon. *2* a spoonful. *3* any spoonlike object. *colher de café *coffee spoon.* colher de chá *tea-spoon. *colher de pedreiro *float, trowel. *colher de sobremesa *dessert spoon. *colher de sopa *tablespoon. *isto é de colher* _pop _that's a cinch, that's very easy. 

----------------------------------------------------------
[koλ'er] _vt_ *1* to harvest. *2* to pick (off), pluck. *3* to reap, gather. _colhi informações_ / I gathered information. _quem semeia vento, colhe tempestade_ / he who sows winds will gather tempests. *4* to cut (flowers). *5* to surprise. *6* to obtain, get, achieve. *7* to learn. *8* to perceive. *9* to receice in payment or as a reward. *10* to conclude, deduce. *cada um colhe o que semeia* such seeds he sows, such harvest shall he find.* colher as velas *_Náut _to down-haul, furl the sails. *colher os frutos do próprio trabalho *to reap the fruits of one's labour. 

=============================

Sobre o "e" de "ele" pronunciado no português europeu, acho que deva ser fechado tal como no Brasil. Antigamente essa palavra até tinha um acento: êle.
Mas deixo que algum português te tire essa dúvida.


----------



## Alentugano

avok said:


> Acho o "e" em "*e*le" em portugues europeu aberto


 
Como disse Denis555, o "e" de "*e*le" é fechado. Penso que também em Portugal esta palavra já levou acento (_êle_).


----------



## Outsider

Denis555 said:


> Em Portugal usa-se "bebé". Usam a forma quase "francesa"(bébé) ao passo que no Brasil já aportuguesamos.
> _Aproveitando, gostaria de perguntar aos colegas portugueses. Vocês pronunciam o último "e" aberto ou fechado?_


Só uma nota: a grafia correcta em português de Portugal é *bebé*, e não b*é*b*é*. Muitas pessoas usam esta última, não por galicismo (nunca pronunciamos a palavra como em francês), mas por engano.
Em Portugal, ambos os és são abertos nesta palavra. Pronuncia-se "bé-bé", daí a grafia incorrecta de muitos.


----------



## Benvindo

[Ricardo Tavares] ... Em São Paulo, tenho entendido que dizem mais "nenê" ... 

- - -
Correto, em São Paulo "nenê" é mais comum; "bebê", parece,  soa um pouco ... afetado (Ricardo, nada contra a forma de falar dos cariocas, só estou dizendo o que *me parece* ser a forma como as pessoas reagem aqui !!! )


----------



## Outsider

Parece que alguns brasileiros dizem mesmo "neném"...


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Parece que alguns brasileiros dizem mesmo "neném"...


No Rio se diz muito "neném", se não me engando até mais que "bebê".


----------



## avok

Denis555 said:


> No exemplo que eu dei "colher" eu me referia ao objeto! Não ao verbo. Mesmo assim a diferença existe, o objeto com o "e aberto" e o verbo com o "e fechado".


 
Thank you Denis I did not know that! I'll remember it


----------



## Alandria

É o que eu venho dizendo desde sempre, no Sul e em São Paulo os sotaques são beeeeeeeeem menos nasais, por isso dizem "nênê" sem nasalização de nenhuma vogal.


----------

